# Brewer lake, nd



## worktosurvive hunttolive

i have heard from a couple of guys that there are some monster crappies on this lake. i didnt know these peolpe and i tryed fishing it this summer and didnt get a single bite. i was thinking of triying to go do some ice fishing on the lake to get a nother shot of these so called monsters but does anybody know if there is actual fish in this lake or is it just full of vegies?


----------



## OutdoorsFan

I fished this lake a lot about 3 years ago and during that time you would have had none stop action on Sunfish and catch your crappies toward dark. The lake is starting to get over fished and people are starting to keep way to many fish. I was out there 2 weekends ago with my dad and only marked two fish on the flasher. We caught one a small perch. I'm not saying you won't have any luck it is just not what it used to be. It was a great lake for young kids to get sunfish now just overfished.

If you do go the bit on crappies starts at dusk. A good spot is in front of the Dock or Way back in the south/west corner. For sunnies I use a rat fink jig with wax worms and crappies need to have a minnow. Let me know how you did i'm trying to figure out if I should try it again. Thanks


----------

